# Elite-4x dsi



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone used the lowrance elite-4x dsi? I'm thinking about pickin one up for my kayak.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

that is a very affordable gps that utilizes Navionics HotMaps cartography. You can buy a single state card for only $99, called Marine & Lakes USA. Cabelas stocks them, as does Bass Pro.


----------



## basshunter7 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jmsteel ever buy one? Definitely been looking at getting that.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not yet, still saving up for it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## basshunter7 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dang it looks really nice but wanted to hear someones opinion on it first.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

basshunter7 said:


> Dang it looks really nice but wanted to hear someones opinion on it first.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah, that's why I made the post in the first place.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

A friend of mine has one. He likes it but for me the screen is a bit too small. I would rather have a larger screen. But if your budget limits you to this unit, it does do a nice job.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am keeping my budget in mind, so I think the elite-4x dsi is the that will work for me. I don't think the size of the screen is too small, but I haven't been on a kayak with one yet either. I was looking at the smaller sized ones because I'm mounting it on my yak, and want to save space as well.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I am keeping my budget in mind, so I think the elite-4x dsi is the that will work for me. I don't think the size of the screen is too small, but I haven't been on a kayak with one yet either. I was looking at the smaller sized ones because I'm mounting it on my yak, and want to save space as well.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That makes a big difference....on a yak it would be perfect.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a ? what are your main reasons for buying it for the gps our the dsi.Because I would read a lot of reviews be for purchasing the unit. to make sure you are getting what you wont.I am a Lowrance man but the things I've herd about the hummingbird are hard to beat when it comes to the down imaging part of the unit.I was dead set on getting one until I read all the reviews I could.now I am saving for the hummingbird.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

As far as I know, the elite-4x dsi does not have the gps. I'm not really concerned about the gps either. I'm more interested in the down scan imaging. I'll read some of those reviews.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## basshunter7 (Sep 22, 2011)

I went to the fin and the sales guy talked me out of this fish finder. He said with the dsi I cannot be moving in order for it to read. And also they had it on display it was really nice but the thing I realized is the screen is small. I went with the mark 5x pro it's got a nice size screen. I tried it out yesterday and it worked great. I was really happy with it. Just thought I'd throw in my .02


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Everything I've seen on this system says you can use it while moving up to 40mph. Since I'm on a kayak, I won't be moving very fast at all.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

